# Having a bit of a sad week



## sue63 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everyone

J has gone back to uni this week and I feel sad and a bit diabetes obssessed again! 

 Part of that I know is just missing him...but it does feel very different this time.  I am used to him being away (it's his final year) and usually I feel excited for him but as we dropped him off there was a definate sadness that this year wouldn't be the same.  We have spent a lot of time together this summer probably due to the fact we had lots of hospital visits to get regimes sorted. I think now he has gone back I sense the tiredness and stress of it all...I now have some time to think again. 

 He has taken control from day one and I trust him completey and he has wonderful house mates that are already cooking for him to help out. 

He has a great medical centre in Leeds with a special doctor for diabetes and I gather the hospital is good in Leeds, though we are not registered there as J was diagnosed in Notts.

I read my earlier posts back in May and I know things have moved on in a positive way but 4 months on I still  feel very  tired (have moved house twice this year too !) still in a bit of a diabetes bubble (it does lift some days) and lacking motivation to get going.  I presume this is still normal and still early days? 

 I am hoping to start work and hope my brain starts to function again in some fashion!

J by the way is fine. Looks healthy and takes it all in his stride. Has possibly managed to get a little job in a smoothie shop....it holds special memories for him as he had the most sugary smoothie from there the day before he was diagnosed!! Now we know why he he craved that sugar. I think I am missing his postitive attitude around me. Got to get used to it he is applying to work in London and USA next year! I am proud of him.

Thanks for letting me ramble on  I feel better just writing it down. 

Sue x

ps I thought of joining the CWD site but feel a bit of a fraud as J  is 20!!  Is it really for younger kids as that's fine x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 15, 2010)

It looks like you have done a great job supporting him........its time to relax now............out in the big bad world now.................

I am sure you will get many other oppurtunities to help him out if he needs it.....

Pat yourself on the back............


----------



## bev (Sep 15, 2010)

sue63 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> J has gone back to uni this week and I feel sad and a bit diabetes obssessed again!
> 
> ...



Sorry - in a rush - so will read properly later. BUT - you most definately are very welcome on CWD as there are lots of parents with teenagers and some older - so dont feel that you wouldnt 'belong'. I am a member and so is Adrienne and a few others on here and we would all welcome you to the list.Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Sue, it's perfectly natural that you should feel this way. Diabetes affects a very basic function of our lives and can affect us in so many ways. But you should be hugely encouraged by how J has adapted, and the knowledge he has clearly taken on board. I'm sure he'll be fine. You are bound to feel an additional concern because of the diabetes this year, but it sounds to me as though he will think of his health first and maybe not put himself at risk of other things because of the diabetes.

You should be really proud of yourself too, for the fantastic support you have given him! I am sure this has meant a great deal to him and helped him enormously to come to terms with things and have a positive outlook. I've no doubt that he is more worried about you worrying about him, than he is about himself (if he's anything like me!).

Brilliant, brilliant job - well done!  Things will become less all-pervasive in time, but how long is difficult to tell. I am sure that the CWD people would be more than happy to have you as a member - it's much more about you as a parent than the fact that J is a young adult. I certainly wouldn't have objected to my own mother joining even though I'm 51!


----------



## Monica (Sep 15, 2010)

sue63 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble on  I feel better just writing it down.
> 
> Sue x



I'm glad you're feeling better by just writing it down. Letting go is very hard, especially when they have a chronic illness. I find it difficult to let C just go out without me. Last weekend e.g. she went to a festival and I had to go too. But I didn't stay with her. It made me feel better though knowing that she could just ring me and I wouldn't be far away to help out. Well, she didn't neeeeeeed me at all.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 15, 2010)

Shame there's no forum for people who have to move house so often - I'm not trying to be facetious, but if Joel is OK, why worry for him. I was talking to someone recently about a year in which she divorced, had to move back in with her parents, then to a place on her own, then a pet died - and at the end of the year, got very ill - not surprisingly, we both agreed, and the year was long enough ago to be able to laugh together about it.  On the other hand, moving house is stressful, so concentrate on making life easier for yourself in your new situation. Best of luck for your job search.

Love Monica's comment about C not needing her at all at festival


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 16, 2010)

> J has gone back to uni this week and I feel sad and a bit diabetes obssessed again!



Thought it was just me!

K started high school last week and since then I have felt the worst I have felt about 'the big D' and a tad obsessed. Been on here a lot (sorry folks). i think it has only just sunk in as we were so busy with other things when she was dx that it was just another thing on the list, and now she's out of the house all day and i dont have to go up to the school at lunch time i've time to brood 

(By the way - I wasnt being flippant about the 'other things' we had to deal with at the same time - Katies grandfathers both died within 3 weeks of her being dx - one before and one 2 days after - we were just glad we still had her)

I think we D parents have to deal with empty nest syndrome x 100. But like Monica says they can cope without us because we (i hope) have done our jobs properly when they were with us. 

Take Care x


----------

